# Bikepark Hahnenklee!



## Big-Air Riding (7. August 2007)

Wer war schon da?
Ich habe vor die nächste Zeit mal diesen Bikepark zu besuchen und will fragen wer mir über diesen Park etwas sagen kann.Zur Information: Der Park liegt im Harz!

MFG Big-Air Riding


----------



## momme (7. August 2007)

weil du ja ganz neu hier bist:

das ist die such-funktion des forums: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php 

und das kommt dann dabei raus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271894 

viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. August 2007)

Hi,

schau mal in Lokalforum Harz Thüringen Kyffhäuser, da steht so ziemlich alles darüber. Schulenberg soll wohl besser sein.


----------



## Big-Air Riding (8. August 2007)

Danke 
B.A.R


----------



## VivaColonia (19. August 2007)

Hallo,

also wir waren zur Eröffnung des Bikeparks in Hahnenklee. Leider war das Wetter bescheiden schön  - aber wir hatten trotzdem jede Menge Spaß. 

Eine Woche später waren wir wieder dort und konnten den Bikepark in Hahnenklee bei super Wetter genießen. Die Leute sind echt nett und geben sich richtig Mühe. Der Ansturm war enorm und neben dem Transport mit der Seilbahn wurden die Bikes mit Transportern auf den Berg gefahren. Somit haben wir auch nicht viel Zeit verloren und konnten nachdem wir aus der Gondel gestiegen sind, direkt mit den Bikes ins Tal fahren.

Ich war auch schon in Schulenberg. Geschmäcker sind glücklicherweise unterschiedlich  . Ich find den Bikepark in Hahnenklee besser. Aber probier es selber mal aus.

Grüße.

Unter http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de erhälst du viele Infos über den Bikepark.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. August 2007)

ich war vorletzden wochenende da. wetter war gut. strecken teils noch ein wenig nass, weils die tage davor halt geregnet hat. bikepark an sich find ich ganz "kuhl". man darf sich nur nicht unbedingt an die streckenbezeichnungen halten...is ma so ma so^^ k.a, die fand ich zumindest kagge....wie auch immer. bei den sprüngen auf den singletrails und dem d.h, (leider keine auf dem freeride grrrr.....ein freeride ohne sprünge, warum?! was für ne logik,) muss man ein haufen speed druff haben, weil man teils sonnst ganz beschissen auf einen wurzelfeld landet(mich hat es einen halben tag im bikepark gekostet, sowie eine neue felge)  is wenn man sich reingefuchst aber np. sonnst streckenplege ist okay, halt je nach wetter, würd ich ma so bahaupten. die gondeln brauchen relativ lange, ist aber schon okay. man kann dann zumindest ganz geil ein paar bikern auf der downhillstrecke zuschaun.....sieht man die ganze zeit..... naja man muss teils in den wald reinschuan, aber schon okay.....teilweise muss man "zubringer" benutzen. das sind im prinzip entweder nicht ausgeschilderte wiesen, oder feldwege. das ist ein wenig ärgerlich. man sollte deswegen die parkkarte, wo alles wissenwerte draufsteht besser einstudieren. naja gut, mal über einem feld zu fahren is nciht so schwer. aber teilweise sieht man die weiterführungen, erst nach dem 2. oder 3. ma runterdüsen.... leider muss man auch viele wanderwege überqueren....da wünscht man sich doch roadgabs...naja nicht wirklich bei der breite der wege......da sollte man schon mal gut nach rechts und links schaun, auch wenn ich an dem tag keine wanderer gesehen habe. wo man aber tunlichst aufpassen sollte ís eine kreutzung von downhill singletrails und freeride...das schlimme dabei, am downhill baut man da grade viel spedd auf und beim freeride hat man schon eine gewisse geschwindigkeit drauf. zum glück ist der park nicht richtig überfüllt gewsen, und bei den vielen streckenKILOMETERN verteilt sich das schon ganz gut.

im großem und ganzen ist der park sehr lohnenswert, wer die 100 weiteren kilometer nach winterberg nicht möchte. einmal sollte man jedoch in hanhnenklee gewesen sein! er ist ein sehr technischer park, der nicht so sehr auf die sprünge baut, sonder auf die unzähligen wurzelfeldern.  schön ist auch das video auf http://www.bikepark-hahnenklee.de/Gallerie/ da kann man mal den mittleren teil des downhills ansehen. doch leider ist der downhill eher ein "möchtegern" downhill. ich glaube den einzigen richtigen downhill im harz ist in thale, was aber ne ganze ecke weit weg ist. der park ist halt wie schon zehn ma bsetimmt gesagt ein park der technisch ist. die nort shores sind auch sehr schön geworden und der 4-cross so wie der übungsparcours sind leider ein wenig mager ausgefallen. doch das sind eher die sachen, die man so oder so weniger in diesem park benötigt. abgesehen davon dass man von den north shores oder den schweren singletrails auf den bikercross kann und nach dem bikercross gleich weiter freeride kann. 

also lasst ihn euch nicht entgehen, den bikepark hahnenklee!


----------

